# T Square TS fence mod ?'s



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

I need to reface my fence because the existing uhwm faces are beat up. Mine is the style where I can unbolt the faces from the bottom. Is there any reason I can't replace the faces with some 80/20 bolted directly to the fence rail?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If you can figure a way to tighten the 80/20 flush to the tube, there's no reason you can't do it. You can also plane the UHWM faces to make the them smooth and flat again.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Joint and.run through your planer. Works a charm. This stuff cuts in longish strands and can clog the chutes.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't see why you can't drill and tap the fence or drill through and bolt from back. Curious why you want the 8020 on a table saw fence though? I think I would prefer a solid continuous surface.


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

The fence tube already has untapped holes so if I did it I was hoping to go with bolt washer and 80/20 thingy.

I'm not dead set on the 80/20 I just liked the idea of easily being able to attach kid/fixtures. Since I needed to do something with the current face it just popped in my head.

Thanks to the heads up on planing the faces. I might just do that until I make up my mind.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I m not dead set on the 80/20 I just liked the idea of easily being able to attach kid/fixtures…
> 
> - athomas5009


Never considered attaching a kid to the fence. Does that work better than featherboards? :>P


----------

